# Exam Day Timings



## Davin (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what time the Exam typically begins and ends, assuming you take the entire 4 hours in the afternoon?


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2013)

That will depend on when you folks start the exam in the morning. It is normally scheduled for starting at 8am; 4 hour session, 1 hour lunch and resume immediately upon everyone showing up after lunch. As the morning starts out, if there are stragglers or a proctor that wishes to take their time reading the rules, it can be delayed by about 15 minutes. If you think you'll be taking the full 4 hours, and should there be the typical delays; don't be expecting to leave before 5:30 pm.

Best advice I can give, is to get there and be ready to go in when they open their doors for the day. This only works for yourself as they're will normally be someone who shows up late.

Good luck on your exam.


----------



## BamaBino (Feb 25, 2013)

For the exam in Birmingham Alabama, we were to be there in line at 715 AM and the afternoon exam ended at about 530PM.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 25, 2013)

Ours was scheduled for an 8am start, but they wanted you there by 7:30am. The proctor took his time reading thru things and I think we started at 8:30ish for the morning, then the afternoon we got started by 1:45-2pm and it would have ended around 6pm. It's a full day!


----------



## Peele1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's what they sent me:

NCEES Exam Administration Services
Exam day schedule

Times listed below apply to all sites administered by NCEES. If your exam site is not administered by NCEES contact your state board for more information.
Morning report time (doors open): 7:15 a.m.
Morning admission: 7:15 a.m. –7:40 a.m.
Doors close, instructions begin: 7:40 a.m.
No admissions are permitted after doors close and instructions begin.
Exam morning session begins: 8:00 a.m.
Exam morning session ends: 12:00 p.m.
Examinees dismissed for lunch: 12:15 p.m.
Lunch: 12:15 p.m. –1:15 p.m.
Examinees usually receive a 1-hour lunch break. However, it may not be possible to grant a full hour. Your proctor will inform you what time you should report back after lunch.
Afternoon admission: 1:15 p.m.
Doors close, instructions begin: 1:30 p.m.
Exam afternoon session begins: 1:45 p.m.
Exam afternoon session ends: 5:45 p.m.
Examinees dismissed: 6:00 p.m.

We were pretty much right on schedule.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Feb 26, 2013)

It really depends on your state and exam site. Having taken it in two different states, I can tell you it was completely different. I think it really has to do with what they are expecting. One time it was exactly how the others explained; the other time I think the testing site was completely under prepared. They didn't open the doors until almost 7:30 and didn't start reading the instructions until 8:30. After lunch was more of the same. Had I stayed the full 4 hours for the afternoon, it would have ended at 6:30. Then you have to wait while they collect everyone's exams, so it probably would have been close to 7 before I got out.


----------

